# huddle up guys...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it starting to look like SA is not the power house we keep giving them credit to be...so my question is this...if we maintain the #1 spot do we need to start rooting for Utah to grab 3?(Phoenix has a lot of trouble with them). I know a lot of yall are thinking, dont sleep on SA in the playoffs. Im not but at some point you have to admit teams are better or worst then you thought they were. weve passed the halfway mark and while SA is very good, theyre not dangerously good anymore...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

come playoff time they have the experience to be good.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shoot, better watch out for the Rockets.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't matter who play. If the Spurs get only the fourth spot, I'm fine. If we really want to win it all this time, I don't care who the opponent is. We need to beat them all.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Go ahead and write the Spurs off if you want...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> It doesn't matter who play. If the Spurs get only the fourth spot, I'm fine. If we really want to win it all this time, I don't care who the opponent is. We need to beat them all.


Pretty much. I don't care who we play, if we're number one we need to beat anybody.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Spurs lost 19 games all of last season. They've lost 18 already.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I like the mavs' chances against the Spurs, the Jazz, the Suns, and the Rockets... I guess any one of them. LOL...

Spurs would be a 7 game series. The two team playing styles are too similar, though Dallas has a nice edge in "small ball."

Jazz should be a 6 game series. Utah still needs to figure out winning consistently on the road.

Suns should be a 6 game series.... Defense plays too big a role in playoffs when you face the same opponent game after game.

Rcokets could be a 6 or 7 game series. Dallas doesn't handle well any team with a good offensive #5, and Houston happens to have one of the best centers on offense....

Houston is probably the biggest uncertainty to me right now.

As for Jazz or Phoenix, I probably prefer to see Phoenix. Jazz is a physically punishing team. If you take the ball to the hole, they won't hesitate to give hard fouls. Imagine how beat up your team will be after playing a series with them...... As for PHX, Dallas is still one of the few teams (thanks to Nellie) that can run-and-shoot quite well. Now if you combine that with good defense and some key stops, Dallas should come out victorious.

IMO


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> IMO


ummh :lol: who cares!!
yea i agree.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

It definately will be good to see which teams make the finals and what spot they are in. For the Mavs I would love to see us play the Suns or maybe the Rockets. Utah are a good team and arent scared to give away hard fouls, and SA have a good knowledge when it comes to Finals


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

As a Rockets fan I will admit Mavs have no reason to fear anyone.

Fearing injuries might be understandable but not another team. well yet anyways.......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We saw Riley make Avery look like less than a veteran last year - and Sloan is certainly capable of the same. 

Until Avery gets seasoned in playoff enviroments, that's what I'm looking at when it comes to matchups.

IMO


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> We saw Riley make Avery look like less than a veteran last year - and Sloan is certainly capable of the same.
> 
> Until Avery gets seasoned in playoff enviroments, that's what I'm looking at when it comes to matchups.
> 
> IMO


to me it looked like Avery was stuck...there were times in the playoffs last year were it seemed we were playing better with Dirk on the bench.Im not saying we shouldnt have played Dirk. Im saying it seemed whenever we made a strong push while Dirk was sitting he was quickly inserted, and that messed up the chemistry a couple of times. You could tell everyone was told to get the ball to Dirk but for some reason(probably the clotheslines that were legal defense against him) Dirk was very passive and passed the ball back. You could tell this threw the team off...How was Avery supposed to coach that? 
Avery: Get the ball to Dirk
anyplayer: but he keeps passing it back
Avery: well pass it back to him
anyplayer: but now theres 2 seconds on the clock
Avery: well you better throw something up


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> to me it looked like Avery was stuck...there were times in the playoffs last year were it seemed we were playing better with Dirk on the bench.Im not saying we shouldnt have played Dirk. Im saying it seemed whenever we made a strong push while Dirk was sitting he was quickly inserted, and that messed up the chemistry a couple of times. You could tell everyone was told to get the ball to Dirk but for some reason(probably the clotheslines that were legal defense against him) Dirk was very passive and passed the ball back. You could tell this threw the team off...How was Avery supposed to coach that?
> Avery: Get the ball to Dirk
> anyplayer: but he keeps passing it back
> Avery: well pass it back to him
> ...


Not to oversimplify coaching, but I look at the macro-managing that causes the better team to overcome adversity and close deals. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> to me it looked like Avery was stuck...there were times in the playoffs last year were it seemed we were playing better with Dirk on the bench.Im not saying we shouldnt have played Dirk. Im saying it seemed whenever we made a strong push while Dirk was sitting he was quickly inserted, and that messed up the chemistry a couple of times. You could tell everyone was told to get the ball to Dirk but for some reason(probably the clotheslines that were legal defense against him) Dirk was very passive and passed the ball back. You could tell this threw the team off...How was Avery supposed to coach that?
> Avery: Get the ball to Dirk
> anyplayer: but he keeps passing it back
> Avery: well pass it back to him
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

This year might be a little different.

Avery: Get the ball to Dirk
anyplayer: but he keeps passing it back
Avery: well pass it *Howard*
anyplayer: but now theres 2 seconds on the clock
Avery: well you better throw something up..... *George and Buck will get it back for us later.*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This year might be a little different.
> 
> ...


ROFL that is bull****, in a good way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

So, do we start a rumor - a controversy ?

Now, where to burn #4000?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure, i am all for it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> So, do we start a rumor - a controversy ?
> 
> Now, where to burn #4000?


Looks like you found a place to BURN it....

http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4483574&postcount=10


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Looks like you found a place to BURN it....
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4483574&postcount=10


Yeah, I couldn't brag because I've been blown out by the rest of you guys lately. While searching for a "hate" post, I found good soil for a my plant. :biggrin:


----------

